# Editing Web Templates



## Seamless (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it possible to export a web template and then edit that template in another program such as Dreamweaver or GoLive and then import it back into Lightroom as a working template?  Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 10, 2008)

No. You cannot import an exported gallery back into LR as a template.

You could edit the template itself in Dreamweaver, though. You'd just need to get your head around the Lua.


----------



## Seamless (Jul 10, 2008)

What is a Lua?


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 10, 2008)

The coding language used for LR Web templates.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 10, 2008)

Seamless said:


> What is a Lua?



It's a Hawaiian Party!  Oh, no, that's a luau!


----------

